# PAPAS website "Issues"



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

So, some of you may have noticed something missing? Anyone besides myself having withdrawal symptoms? - And just when I was coming up with some good ideas to post a response to Efrens stars on the backside comment. OH well.

Anyway, just to update everyone. We are making some progress to get things back up and running. I did manage to reach our ol' IndianaSam. He sent some of the info to help us work on fixing some of the issues. We'll be drafting Sean help too (he's so good at this stuff.) Hopefully it will be up again soon.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

fyi, should be back up and running


----------



## MagpieTear (Jan 25, 2009)

Who?


----------

